
Jay Z Says Firm That Sold Him Tidal Inflated Subscriber Numbers - 6stringmerc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-31/jay-z-says-firm-that-sold-him-tidal-inflated-subscriber-numbers
======
vr3690
Why didn't they do an audit before making the purchase?!

